# Power Management on Mobility Radeon X600

## phoenixhou

Hi all,

I am wondering whether I could use power management features of my Mobility Radeon X600 (M24) with open source driver.

Here is my configurations:

2.6.32-gentoo-r7 with KMS, xorg-server 1.7.6, xf86-video-ati 6.13.0

From some guides I learnt to set 

```
"DynamicClocks" "on"
```

 to turn on power management. But in radeon(4) it says 

```
"DynamicPM" "on"
```

. Therefore I set both in my xorg.conf

However,

```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Dynamic"

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicPM" is not used

```

Here is my full Xorg.0.log:http://pastebin.com/xHZx7Thd

It seems PM was  not functional. I am wondering if it is my misconfiguration or simply my card/driver unable to do PM.

----------

## chithanh

The DynamicClocks option is totally obsolete. Valid options are described in the radeon manpage.

Also note that you are using KMS. These xorg.conf options only have an effect in UMS. For power management with KMS you need a very recent kernel and control it via /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method

----------

